# Drawing size question



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a desert scene which I'd like to draw on a 12"x18" sheet. Have any of you attempted anything this size with pencil? I know Jeff has, but just wondering before hand if there is anything I need to know. When that large sheet is in front of me, it appears quite intimidating. 
Thanks


----------



## Abitofwhimsy (Jul 30, 2011)

Don't you know, bigger is better  Go for it, don't be intimadated, I'm sure it will turn out fabulously... I'm used to working with 11x14 although have never attempted a scenic drawing before. I've been meaning to go bigger, I think after this post, I might just have to run over to my art store & pick up some paper. 

Good luck!


----------



## Sketchaetchable (Aug 16, 2011)

i haven't done anything "professional" on a large paper but i did do a school project last year. i was like how am i going to cover all of this in led (i think it was 2x4 foot) but i did it, once u start you forget about it being large.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Sean said:


> I have a desert scene which I'd like to draw on a 12"x18" sheet. Have any of you attempted anything this size with pencil? I know Jeff has, but just wondering before hand if there is anything I need to know. When that large sheet is in front of me, it appears quite intimidating.
> Thanks


Crap Sean I realized after I told you this- Ive done 12x16 not 12x18 doh!
Thats where the grid helps me a bit- helps with the starting point and scale
Go for it!!


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah, it's all done. It was dumb of me to draw a bunch of rocks on 12x18. That's an S-load of rocks. And I used a grid. And I forgot to proportion in a low border in the picture so I had to visually squish some rocks in.
I learned a bunch on this one.
I'm gonna do my first character (Paladin) next.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Who says that you mst draw to the size of your paper?


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sean said:


> I have a desert scene which I'd like to draw on a 12"x18" sheet. Have any of you attempted anything this size with pencil? I know Jeff has, but just wondering before hand if there is anything I need to know. When that large sheet is in front of me, it appears quite intimidating.
> Thanks


I am working on a graphite mountain lion that is 18x24. I have done several.18x24 pieces and prefer to work bigger than smaller.


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

Chanda, I will be looking forward to seeing that. Now, I'm wondering if you did 'Another day at the office' in that 18x24 size.


----------

